# Herbsttour in Binger Wald und Umgebung am 08.11.2009



## Fubbes (4. November 2009)

Nach meinem Ausfall vor 3 Wochen versuche ich es nochmal ...

Aufruf zur Beinharten Binger-Wald (Spät-) Herbsttour: Es geht durch das Nahehinterland und den Binger Wald. Die Strecke ähnelt der vom letzten Jahr, allerdings plane ich eine Einkehr an der Emmerichshütte (je nach Teilnehmerzahl). Trotzdem bitte kleine Verpflegung mitnehmen.

Teilnehmen kann jeder. Vorraussetzung: MTB ohne Stützräder und Helm.

Los geht es um 11 Uhr auf dem Naheparkplatz in Bingen.
Die Streckendaten (geschätzt und je nach Witterung): 50 km, 1200 hm.
Bei ganz Beinhartem Wetter (oder einem erneuten erkältungsbedingten Ausfall des Guides) kommt eine Absage bis 9 Uhr. 

Mal schauen, wie viele sich zu dieser Jahreszeit noch einfinden ...
Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon ... nach 4 Wochen Pause mal wieder zu biken.

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Mr Cannondale (4. November 2009)

Ich bin dabei, wenns Wetter nicht gerade saumäßig ist!
Bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (4. November 2009)

Oh, schön, dass deine Knochen wieder heile sind


----------



## Doppelherz (4. November 2009)

Wir sind natürlich auch dabei! Haben das ganze Jahr schon auf diesen Klassiker gewartet...

Außerdem war es uns noch nie vergönnt in der Emmerichshütte einzukehren. Hatte immer zu, wenn wir davor standen

Bis Sonntag,
Birgit & Jochen


----------



## biologist (5. November 2009)

Doppelherz schrieb:


> Außerdem war es uns noch nie vergönnt in der Emmerichshütte einzukehren. Hatte immer zu, wenn wir davor standen


Klingt irgendwie nach Widerspruch!?

Habe leider keine Zeit... wär gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## [email protected] (5. November 2009)

Hallo,

wenn es nicht gerade die berühmten Katzen und Hunde regnet  , bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Fubbes (6. November 2009)

Doppelherz schrieb:


> Wir sind natürlich auch dabei! Haben das ganze Jahr schon auf diesen Klassiker gewartet...


Mal nicht übertreiben 

Die Aussichten für Sonntag sind derzeit ganz brauchbar, allerdings bitterkalt:
http://www.main-rheiner.de/wetter/index_wetter_ohne.php3?ort_id=10046

Die Länge der Tour werden wir spontan den Temperaturen anpassen müssen.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Boris79 (6. November 2009)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich auch dabei.
Gruß Boris.


----------



## odu (6. November 2009)

Hi,

wenns Wetter mitspielt werde ich wohl auch dabei sein!  

Kannst Du mir mal eine Wegbeschreibung zum Ausgangspunkt geben. Weiß eben nicht wo es losgehen soll....

Bis dahin
odu


----------



## Fubbes (6. November 2009)

Guckst du hier:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...68265,7.891059&spn=0.001456,0.004731&t=h&z=18
Naheparkplatz in Bingen.


----------



## odu (6. November 2009)

Danke...bis dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inf1n1ty (6. November 2009)

Wäre gern dabei bin heut ausm Krankenhaus entlassen worden nach ner Leistenbruch Op. Drauf gefreut un doch en Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht bekommen.


----------



## Ruderbock (7. November 2009)

Auch oder weils bestimmt ne richtig gute Schlammschlacht wird bin ich dabei. Insbesondere weil ich grad Urlaub hab und deshalb wenigstens einmal radfahren darf. Werde allerdings nicht der Fitteste sein, aber dafür bring ich meinen Bruder als Verstärkung mit (auch noch nicht der Erfahrenste oder Fitteste, deshalb zur allergrößten Not ein früheres Ausklinken.)
Fährt jemand ohne Auto (Uwe??), wenn von Budenheim dann ganz stressfrei lieber ne Minute früher

LG Jens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (7. November 2009)

Ruderbock schrieb:


> Auch oder weils bestimmt ne richtig gute Schlammschlacht wird bin ich dabei. Insbesondere weil ich grad Urlaub hab und deshalb wenigstens einmal radfahren darf. Werde allerdings nicht der Fitteste sein, aber dafür bring ich meinen Bruder als Verstärkung mit (auch noch nicht der Erfahrenste oder Fitteste, deshalb zur allergrößten Not ein früheres Ausklinken.)
> Fährt jemand ohne Auto (Uwe??), wenn von Budenheim dann ganz stressfrei lieber ne Minute früher
> 
> LG Jens



9uhr30 wüde ich bei Dir vorbeikommen, dann könnten wir gemüdlich nach Bingen radeln


----------



## Ruderbock (8. November 2009)

O.k.


----------



## Fubbes (8. November 2009)

Im Moment nieselt es bei uns. Aber wenn sich hier manche schon auf ne Schlammschlacht freuen, kommt eine Absage wohl nicht in Frage. Wenn das Wetter sich partout nicht bessert, dann wird die Runde eben verkürzt.
Sind alle 9 noch dabei?

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Boris79 (8. November 2009)

Ja, bin noch dabei.
Bis gleich, 
Gruß Boris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. November 2009)

Mir ist es etwas zu nass: ich werde später wenns trockener ist mal eine kleine Runde drehen


----------



## Ruderbock (8. November 2009)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Mir ist es etwas zu nass: ich werde später wenns trockener ist mal eine kleine Runde drehen






Wenn selbst Uwe abgesagt hat, sollte man mal nachdenken:
Wir kommen auch nicht!
Dann kann Fubbes sich evtl. auch leichter entscheiden, falls es immernoch nieselt.
Das mit auf Schlamm freuen war eh Galgenhumor!!

LG Jens


----------



## odu (8. November 2009)

Dann reise ich auch nicht von Wi an. 
Bis demnächst mal...

...aufgschoben ist nicht aufgehoben...!


----------



## Fubbes (8. November 2009)

Nieseln hat aufgehört. Himmel wird heller. 
Ich bin bereits eingekleidet und habe zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben am MTB ein Schtuzblech montiert. Ich fahre!


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2009)

...werden ja immer weniger...

Ich komme trotzdem, hab extra mein Rad sauber gemacht um es heute richtig dreckig zu machen 

@Fubbes
Übrigens sieht es hier oben besser mit dem Wetter aus, wie bei dir unten im Loch


----------



## Tweety (8. November 2009)

Wir sind dabei. Sind etwas spät dran...
Wir sehen uns aber gleich!
Jochen und Birgit 
(heute jeweils solo)


----------



## Der Herz-König (8. November 2009)

Wie war das nochmal mit den Harten und dem Garten? 

Fünf Beinharte haben es jedenfalls wissen wollen und sind belohnt worden. Tolle Aussichten, bunte Herbstlaub, Käsekuchen auf der Emmerichshütte, der Kandrich im Nebel, mystisch verhangen - und am Ende doch noch 1150 Hm und 51 km. Nur eines gab es nicht, und das war Regen.

Fubbes, erstmal vielen Dank für die wie immer schöne Herbst-Clubtour und gute Besserung für die "ausgerutschte" Schulter.

Birgit und Jochen


----------



## [email protected] (8. November 2009)

Bei dem Wetter kam zwar nur eine überschaubare Gruppe von ganzen fünf Beinharten zusammen, trotzdem war es eine schöne Runde 

Nichts Nasses von oben, viel Matsch von unten und lecker Kuchen - so lässt sichs leben 

@Fubbes
Gute Besserung


----------



## Boris79 (8. November 2009)

Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen heute. War ne schöne Tour und das Wetter war auch gut. 
Ps: Gute Besserung für deine Schulter Fubbes.


----------



## Fubbes (9. November 2009)

Ich habe mich heute mal untersuchen lassen (Frau hat gedrängt). 
Leider ist das Schlüsselbein doch gebrochen. Also doch wieder Ausfall bis Mitte Januar (heiße ja nicht Uwe) 
Ich muss aber sagen, dass man damit besser Radeln als Autofahren kann.
Immerhin scheint zumindest erkältungstechnisch alles in Ordnung.

Bis denne,
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (9. November 2009)

Mensch Daniel, so ein Mist.

Gute Besserung auch von mir!

Gruß...
...Werner


----------



## Der Herz-König (9. November 2009)

Mensch Daniel, das darf doch nicht wahr sein! 
Bist aber ein echter Beinharter, hast ja darauf gedrängt nicht abzuküren.

Spann mal deine Kiddies ein, jetzt können die sich mal um den Papa kümmern..

Gute Besserung!
Jochen & Birgit


----------



## Fubbes (10. November 2009)

Merlin hat heute morgen Frühstück gemacht. Das war vermutlich aber Zufall und wird sicher nicht zur Gewohnheit.
Es ist aber wirklich doof. Ich kann/darf überhaupt nichts heben. Auch nicht den Klitzekleinen. 
Danke für die Anteilnahme. Hab im Moment nur eine Armschlinge. Ob ich operiert werden muss, entscheidet sich erst nächste Woche.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Mr Cannondale (10. November 2009)

Na dann mal Gute Besserung, Daniel: Du wirst doch wohl zur Weihnachtsausfahrt wieder fitt sein


----------

